# Achat iPad



## vViLLiaM (10 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Pensez-vous qu'il serait intelligent d'acheter un iPad 3 maintenant, sachant que l'on ne sait pas si ce dernier va subir un petit relifting suite à une "éventuelle" annonce le 17 octobre ^^
Merci de vos réponses et n'hésitez pas si vous avez des news concernant cette annonce sur le "mini" iPad...


----------



## XomNambulle (11 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, personnellement je te conseillerai d'attendre jusqu'à la sortie du prochain ne serait-ce parce que tout se développe très vite et l'iPad de 3ème génération est un produit sorti il y a déjà 6 mois donc dans 3 mois Apple en annoncera un nouveau 2 à 3 fois plus puissant. Je doute qu'Apple fasse une révision de "l'iPad 3" en même temps que l'éventuelle sortie d'un iPad mini pour des raisons de coût de production.


----------



## Maxoubx (11 Octobre 2012)

attends déjà au moins la date du 17, mais apres si l'ipad "3" te plait toujours tu peux le prendre


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2012)

ouais attendre pour attendre , on achête jamais rien
tout dépend de tes besoins
de toutes façons le nouvel iPad ne révolutionnera absolument rien 
un peu plus rapide , pour quoi faire ?
un peu plus puissant , pourquoi faire ?
peut être un peu plus de stockage
assurément il sera plus cher
alors si un ipad te convient , pourquoi attendre
et s'il est sous IOS5 ce sera encore mieux


----------



## vViLLiaM (12 Octobre 2012)

Ok merci pour vos réponses.
De toute façon je ne serais pas intéressé par le "mini".
Donc je vais me lancer pour ce nouvel iPad, 469  chez Darty...


----------

